# Nimi ice



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Anybody check or drive past nimi?still open as of now or locked up?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

As of Tuesday around 1pm















Campground was ice covered, but less than 2". Shoreline was extremely thin. C1 C6 and S.Main Boat Launches WIDE OPEN.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

icebucketjohn said:


> As of Tuesday around 1pm
> View attachment 251653
> View attachment 251654
> 
> Campground was ice covered, but less than 2". Shoreline was extremely thin. C1 C6 and S.Main Boat Launches WIDE OPEN.


It is all locked up today at 3 pm


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Did a drive around today.only people i saw was in c-5 bay i think it was..wish i had taken my auger but wasnt in my plans to go there..if anybody checks c6 or main st boat ramp let me know.ill head there saturday


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

C-6 4 inches of ice.just got here


----------



## claybeatty (Nov 2, 2009)

Sitting on it now. About 4" crystal clear ice behind the pizza shop


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

vib-E said:


> C-6 4 inches of ice.just got here


Wife got one ten inch perch and missed a good hit...i got not even a bite...


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Fished the north end last night it's game on there


----------



## MWE (Dec 31, 2017)

Any report on how much ice we gained overnight?


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

MWE said:


> Any report on how much ice we gained overnight?


One way to find out


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Planning on fishing nimi 2morrow .r any of the bait stores going to be open


----------



## Muskielewis (Mar 21, 2017)

Go to Walmart and get some gulp maggots just in case. I've done reel well with them through the ice...⅞6


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

You're good at nimissilla. Plenty of ice. But remember no ice is safe ice...(but you're good)


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Well I was going to nimi but my buddy from work going to Atwood so I'm joining him .he got 25 crappie today and a few gills


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Easy 4 maybe 5 today off of the s main ramp, submerged bridge. Out for an hour didn't mark anything. Happy New year ya crazy effs!


----------

